# winspool.drv file missing



## Pworthy (Jun 5, 2017)

hi new member
Win 10 os
starting computer message appears
the program can't start because winspool.drv is missing
tried removing printer drivers and renaming the file in system32
but no joy
help please
Phil


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the TSG Forums.....

"winspool.drv" is the driver component of the Windows Print Spooler.

Suggest that you Restart in Safe Mode; login as the Administrator; open a CMD window and run the Windows System File Repair Utility by entering the command sfc /scannow in the CMD window. Please note that there is a space between c and /.

This is the easiest method to resolve this issue.

T.


----------

